# Marek Harris



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

On my website dedicated to the compositions for violin concertante in the 20th century (www.tobias-broeker.de) I give a few recommendations of underrated, neglected or forgotten masterpieces for the violin concertante. Among these recommended pieces is the work _"New Angels, for solo violin and orchestra"_ (2002) by Marek Harris. Therefore I would like to introduce him and especially his violin composition "New Angels" (one can find an excerpt of it on his website):

*http://www.marekharris.com*

From his website:

Marek Harris was born 1961 in New Orleans and has earned degrees from the prestigious Eastman and Juilliard Schools of Music where he studied with David Diamond, Samuel Adler, and Pulitzer Prize recipient Joseph Schwantner. The works of award-winning composer Marek Harris have been performed throughout the United States and Europe by some of the world's most prominent musicians and ensembles. The extraordinary Wynton Marsalis gave the premiere performance of his "Eight Curves for Solo Trumpet". Mr. Harris' extensive catalog of works includes six symphonies, an oratorio based on texts of Bertrand Russell, seven concertos, and numerous solo, orchestral, vocal, and chamber music compositions. These works have been premiered by musicians of the Rochester Philharmonic Orchestra, the Austin Symphony Orchestra, the San Francisco Symphony, the Utah Symphony, the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, the St. Louis Symphony Orchestra, the New Orleans Symphony Orchestra, La Orchestra de Oviedo de España, the Eastman Trombone Choir, and the Lyric Theatre in New York City among others. Mr. Harris' music has been acclaimed by critics as "original and uncompromising", "beautiful and communicative", and "colorful and lyrical".

*Check him out, especially the excerpt of "New Angels"!*

Best,
Tobias


----------

